# Guess for how many?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I went to the barn and took some pics the other night - what do you all think that we have baking in the oven for these 3 girls??

Dora - Alpine X - 3 months pregnant. Has had twins and last year a 12# single doeling. She is bred to a Boer (I hope)




























Trisha - Nubian - 2 months pregnant - was over weight prior to pregnancy last freshning was 2 years ago with triplets. Should be bred to a Boer




























Snow - AGS Nigi - 2 months pregnant - has had 2 sets of twins that I know of - bred to Joe



















Just realized that I didn't get an ariel view - sorry.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im going to say twins, single triplets


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

twins twins & twins :thumb: 


when do you get the answers on the others if they are preggy???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have not a clue!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I tested the following on Friday (I should say - mailed them on Friday) and will hopefully have test results back on Wednesday. I just sent them an email to see if they received the vials yet.....

I tested - 

Dobie (Joe)
Trinity (Joe)
Jewelz (Joe)
Sherbert (Blue)
Ginger (retest - possible abort) (Joe)
Blanca (Joe)
Boots (Lil Man)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

just got confirmation that they received the package - will be run today with results on Wed - - - why did they have to tell me they would run today but then make me wait 2 days for results -- :hair: :angry: :hair: :angry: :hair: :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm I wonder why it takes that long for results --- but I guess they wouldnt lie to you :shrug: must be a process.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to take the easy way out and say TWINS, TWINS, TWINS :shades: 

Hope they all have easy textbook kiddings with nothing but happy ~ healthy ~ bouncing ~ babies!!! :dance:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I agree, twins, twins, twins! :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :boy: :hi5:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you know - with the first two - I am not to concerned with their being mulitples or not - just want the milk - but OHHHHH would I love a :girl: :boy: set from snow, my Nigi, bred to Joe - that would be the ultimate


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: well I am going to go against the flow and say twins, triplets, single. They all are looking REALLY good! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, it is 10:30 am here and I am very "impatiently" awaiting the pregnancy test results..... this is killin' me!!!!!!!! :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy! I am not going to be online much if at all today so I will have to check in tomorrow to find out the results. I hope it is all good news


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Results yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Its not 10:51 PST - no results yet - aghhhhhhh


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I wasn't thinking...it's only 2:10 or so here so it's like 10 or 11 am. there duh...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! It's ok - I will forgive you this time - hehehe :slapfloor:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh ok...on the bright side I get to go home soon and rest my little brin...well until I go party.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:help: :hair: :help: :hair: It is now 1:46 pm PST and still no results and i am going to have to leave for a Dr. Appt here soon so i will be offline for some time. I think that I asked them to call and email me the results, but I can't have my phone on in the dr. Office - agggghhhhhhh! I just sent them an email - so hopefully i will hear from Jeremy before i have to turn the computer off in about 15 minutes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, I just got a reply, and he said not until 5pm pst will results go out - so that is 3 hours - oh my they are KILLING me!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm going to have to wait till tomorrow to find out then....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy New Year!!!! its only 20 after 8 pm here so I am curious Allison....wheres the results????

snuck in on ya didnt I? :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo I hope there is good news here in the New year  arty:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Get the results yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, out of all of 7 tested - ONLY 2 were confirmed pregnant - 

Trinity (one of my new girls - buckskin) who I am positive is bred to Joe

And

Boots - my Boer / saanan bred to Lil Man - my Boer buck (or was a buck!)

So I will look and see - but I know that I have a couple more to blood test next weekend and then i will know for sure where we stand and get a "revised" schedule completed


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I'm a bit confused... how many now are bred to joe and confirmed preggy?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

2 are confirmed pregnant to Joe - Snow and Trinity..... at least I am hoping with Trinity - Is what happened is I bred her to Joe, then the next day when I was at work sometime - Blue broke through....... Now, there was NO interest in Trinity by Blue - so we may have to wait to see what is born - but I sure hope that they are Joe's

I have 5 pregnant now:

Dora
Trisha
Snow 
Trinity
Boots


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet! thats just awesome. :leap:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

CONGRATS on the goats that were confirmed pg.....you have 5 kidding....hopefully not at the saem time? You will be brain dead if they are.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

no, goatnutty, not at the same time - but so far they do seem to be in pairs


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well that's good!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... MAN, I missed Allison blowing a fuse :sigh: 

Well, I am glad that you atleast have a couple confirmed that were bred to Joe :hug:


----------

